# Daiwa Saltist 20H new



## Bigebusa (Oct 7, 2018)

Daiwa Saltist 20H. Reel is new. I never got around to using it.

Spooled with Sufix Tritanium 17 lb line. 

Comes with box. 

$185 picked up from Germantown, MD 20876

Thanks!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I’d offer $160 shipped to 28673


----------

